

Please Email Me About Your Product - readme

Just a thought, I'd like to share really quick with the readership of HN.<p>There are several webapps that I see on HN and subsequently sign up for. A lot of them are understandably minimum viable products.<p>If I check out your MVP and I like it, and it's not quite ready for prime time yet... I'm not coming back.<p>Unless...<p>You email me when it's ready.<p>Please, don't forget to email.
======
kevinyun
Sounds reasonable :)

